# Trouble with reversing units.



## wizzkid32 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi, have two Williams TCA 25th Anniversary GG1's. I have two because the first one I bought came with all of the wires cut and it included a Lionel E unit. I could not figure out how to wire it. I bought a second one the said it was already converted. When I received it, it had an electronic unit installed so it was no help. That one doesn't have enough power to pull one car. It has jumpers but I do not know what to do with them. Anyone have a simple illustration on the wiring that might help me. I also bought a K-line electronic reversing unit but when installed it has no pull power either. Don't know what to do with those jumpers as I cannot come up with instructions that may help me. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm assuming these Williams locomotives are DC can motors, right? If so, why not put a standard Williams reverse board in, there are only four wires that you need to connect, two to track power and two to the motors.

I think we'll need pictures of exactly what board the second one, and how it's wired. The Williams dual-motored GG1 should be able to pull a bunch of cars without breaking a sweat.


----------



## wizzkid32 (Jun 12, 2016)

This is good advice, but everything has a $ amount associated with it. I was trying to do it with things that I have and that I know will work, but I have been having trouble interpreting the wiring diagrams. Thanks metro


----------

